# PERMS. fast, fllat ones in Warwickshire?



## DooBlood (11 Apr 2011)

Hi, I am wanting to seek out 200k PERMS in and around Warwickshire if any one knows of any. Cheers!


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2011)

Search on this map?


----------



## fungus (14 Apr 2011)

Tamworth CC offer the Two battles as a perm, just outside of Warwickshire & not flat with 2300m of ascent. It's a cracking route though with 2 good cafe controls, a shop (info replacement) & garage (last control) + other opportunities to get food on route. 

Starts here: http://www.streetmap...04747&A=Y&Z=110

Entry here: http://www.aukweb.ne...ms/detail/GC01/

If you want any further info let me know, I've ridden it several times & will be doing the routecheck on Sunday 23rd April.

I can't really see anything else on the perms page other than this which starts from Daventry: http://www.aukweb.ne...s/detail/RDB31/

Otherwise you can do a DIY perm: http://www.aukweb.net/diy/


----------



## DooBlood (14 Apr 2011)

Cheers both. I have also found the poor student (oxfordshire) which is not too far out. 2 battles sounds great


----------



## fungus (14 Apr 2011)

DooBlood said:


> Cheers both. I have also found the poor student (oxfordshire) which is not too far out. 2 battles sounds great




Let me know if you do it & I may join you


----------



## DooBlood (14 Apr 2011)

fungus said:


> Let me know if you do it & I may join you




Sure thing, will probably look at doing this one during end of may or end of june.


----------

